# What would you charge?



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Here is a roof repair we completed. What would you have charged? And I'm not asking for critiques of the workmanship. Just an estimate of what you would have charged to complete this repair. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I tell private party customers missing shingles start at $325 and if it is a valley or chimney, $500. That's on the initial phone call. 

I do not warranty any repairs, other than the exact shingles I install. Most people treat roofing like plumbing, the last to touch it is responsible. I make it very clear that I'm not responsible.

I also leave with cash in hand when the repair is complete.

For a national or regional, I'd be upwards of $800.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> I tell private party customers missing shingles start at $325 and if it is a valley or chimney, $500. That's on the initial phone call.
> 
> I do not warranty any repairs, other than the exact shingles I install. Most people treat roofing like plumbing, the last to touch it is responsible. I make it very clear that I'm not responsible.
> 
> ...


$800 for what they are showing in the photos above? Man we are getting screwed.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> $800 for what they are showing in the photos above? Man we are getting screwed.


What I bid doesn't mean that it gets approved...:lol::lol:

I've only repaired roofs when a city violation is posted. Otherwise it was typically tarp jobs.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

For the future homeowner, you would have been better off to just tar that thing and not touch the shingles. You did more damage than good. 

150 bucks, 5 minutes on the roof with a gallon of roofing tar - no warranty.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I would have charged 425.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I charged $195. Screwguard cut my invoice to $50.

I'm pissed. I'm disputing it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

No worries mate, you will make up with volume..... I made a funnie, Ha,Ha.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry guy but I would have cut this to -$50 with someone in the picture with an Arkansas hat on!  lol hahaha


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Sorry guy but I would have cut this to -$50 with someone in the picture with an Arkansas hat on!  lol hahaha


ARKANSAS?!? Dem's fightin' words. That's An Alabama Crimson Tide Hat!

ROLL TIDE! (hint- look at my screen name)


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

What was the loan type on this property?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

500 i hate roofs and the liability that comes along.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> ARKANSAS?!? Dem's fightin' words. That's An Alabama Crimson Tide Hat!
> 
> ROLL TIDE! (hint- look at my screen name)[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

would be right around $800.00 like someone else said.


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

safeguard usually pays $2 per square foot for roof repair. You are lucky you got $50 honestly.

The only way you would have gotten more would have been if an updater made a mistake(happens alot) or you called in and got a POC directly from the client for a higher amount for the repair.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> What was the loan type on this property?


FHA

@wannabe - I knew you were just poking fun. And you're lucky you didn't get taken on a Alabama Snipe hunt asking that kinda question in Gulf Shores. lol

Ever been on a Snipe hunt? It's an actual bird. Found near bodies of water here in the south.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> FHA
> 
> @wannabe - I knew you were just poking fun. And you're lucky you didn't get taken on a Alabama Snipe hunt asking that kinda question in Gulf Shores. lol
> 
> Ever been on a Snipe hunt? It's an actual bird. Found near bodies of water here in the south.


When I lived in Pell City, AL my friends kept threatening to take me. I always thought they were messing with me.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> When I lived in Pell City, AL my friends kept threatening to take me. I always thought they were messing with me.


They were messing with you. I went on my first snipe hunt when I was in the Boy Scouts. Lots of fun.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I went on an Al snipe hunt. Those 2 piece outfits were running up the beach and then down the beach and when they got tired they always seemed to LAND on a beach towel.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Knowing what Safe Screw pays, i would have cut the loose shingles and filled around the pipe with spray foam, and if was in a good mood put some tar on it. Just to make sure they didn't have a reason to come after me later on for leaks. 

Fixed.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I know you did not want a critique, however.*

I would not have paid for that "repair". I would send you back to install the right size boot, and remove the elastic cement glob, at your own expense. Take the fifty dollars and be happy with it. You made a mess out of it, and are lucky you got paid at all.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> I would not have paid for that "repair". I would send you back to install the right size boot, and remove the elastic cement glob, at your own expense. Take the fifty dollars and be happy with it. You made a mess out of it, and are lucky you got paid at all.


You must have never worked for Safeguard. If he would have left the boot the way it was, Safeguard would have sent him back to put tar on it anyway. Plus he installed the shingles the right way too. The bottom line is the hole was patched in a way that prevents water from intruding into the house. Thats all that matters. The way its done is irrelevent to the conversation. This industry isn't about doing it perfect. Prices dicate that the client simply wants a temporary stopgap. Thats what he provided. You get what you pay for. They paid $50. That's what $50 gets. If they would've paid $600, they would've gotten a job done perfectly. So, stop being a Scott, sir.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

He had to cut the boot to get it around power poll pipe, the tar was a must do because of the cut boot. The power lines was probably still connected so he had no choice in the matter.

didn't see the before but it looks like the wood rotted around the pipe, which caused the pipe to lean, or just a lack of boot period.

Either way he could of got a standard boot instead of a metal base boot cut it, nailed on top of the shingles and tarred the whole thing. It would have been cheaper and quicker and still held the pipe securely, temporally.

Im not trying to GC your work just adding some pasted experiences.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Zuse said:


> He had to cut the boot to get it around power poll pipe, the tar was a must do because of the cut boot. The power lines was probably still connected so he had no choice in the matter.
> 
> didn't see the before but it looks like the wood rotted around the pipe, which caused the pipe to lean, or just a lack of boot period.
> 
> ...



Excellent post sir!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hogwash*



Zuse said:


> He had to cut the boot to get it around power poll pipe, the tar was a must do because of the cut boot. The power lines was probably still connected so he had no choice in the matter.
> 
> didn't see the before but it looks like the wood rotted around the pipe, which caused the pipe to lean, or just a lack of boot period.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohnojim said:


> Zuse said:
> 
> 
> > He had to cut the boot to get it around power poll pipe, the tar was a must do because of the cut boot. The power lines was probably still connected so he had no choice in the matter.
> ...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Zuse said:
> 
> 
> > He had to cut the boot to get it around power poll pipe, the tar was a must do because of the cut boot. The power lines was probably still connected so he had no choice in the matter.
> ...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> ARKANSAS?!? Dem's fightin' words. That's An Alabama Crimson Tide Hat!
> 
> ROLL TIDE! (hint- look at my screen name)



War Eagle


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Ohnojim said:
> 
> 
> > In the words of The Rock, it doesn't matter what you think. Its what his client (Safeguard) wants. Safeguard won't pay unless the item being serviced looks different. It looks different now. I'm sure he knows how to do it the correct way for a private customer. Safeguard wants it like this. Trying to make yourself seem high and mighty by critizing someone elses work is ridiculous. In the case of working for a national, I'd rather do it the way they want and get paid. I can make a masterpiece for a private client later.
> ...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I started this thread and stated I wasn't looking for any critques of the workmanship. I know that looks like crap. But, it will stop further damage to the property, and that was the goal. The mast head is standing up straight again, the rotten wood has been replaced, the leak has been stopped.

If I knew for a fact that I would be paid what the job was worth, I'd have made the proper repairs and invoiced for closer to $500.

But, I knew I wasn't going to get paid $500 for that repair, no matter how much work I did. So, I stopped the leak, which is what the client requested.

Now, we can move on, I was just venting a frustration.

Be safe out there. It grows very hot this year.


ROOOOOLLLLL TIDE!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Obviously you had no idea what the client wanted*



Irnhrse5 said:


> Ohnojim said:
> 
> 
> > In the words of The Rock, it doesn't matter what you think. Its what his client (Safeguard) wants. Safeguard won't pay unless the item being serviced looks different. It looks different now. I'm sure he knows how to do it the correct way for a private customer. Safeguard wants it like this. Trying to make yourself seem high and mighty by critizing someone elses work is ridiculous. In the case of working for a national, I'd rather do it the way they want and get paid. I can make a masterpiece for a private client later.
> ...


----------

